# Deer Pics



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

A couple from the July card pull:


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

very nice,


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

you are a lucky man,,,,,,hope you app what you have there..........


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Now those are some nice deer.. Here in WV, they are more the size of a small poodle..


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice...


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

driftwood said:


> you are a lucky man,,,,,,hope you app what you have there..........



Oh yes, very appreciative! The best part of it is my wife loves the place, too!

We are so looking forward to when we can live there, and not just be once a month visitors.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's a daylight pic:


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

omg, that is even better lol. unreal. I know you cant wait for deer season


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Rafter B said:


> omg, that is even better lol. unreal. I know you cant wait for deer season


I am hoping my brother or son get one of the mature bucks this year.

I have owned this place 4 years and have yet to hunt it myself. I just can't get myself to pay hundreds of dollars for a license to hunt deer on my own land.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I don't think we have that many bucks that size in the square mile surrounding me!


----------



## gladetop (May 10, 2005)

thats great, whats in the feeder?


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

They don't allow those feeders here.....you can see why...makes it easy peasy...where is the hunt?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

gladetop said:


> thats great, whats in the feeder?


Purina Antler Max...20% protein plus minerals.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

brownegg said:


> They don't allow those feeders here.....you can see why...makes it easy peasy...where is the hunt?



It is not legal to have feed in the feeders 10 days prior to or during the season.

And you can't kid me...I am from Wisconsin. Been hunting deer there since 1973.

I have had more that one hunt ruined when I found illegal piles of corn in the NF I was hunting! Had to vacate the area asap! 

You want easy peasy...that's when the gun season falls at the end of the rut in MO. Purina deer chow has nothing on doe estrus for making a buck stupid! :stars:


----------



## gladetop (May 10, 2005)

tarbe said:


> Purina Antler Max...20% protein plus minerals.


Thanks. Those are some healthy deer, can't even see one rib. Late summer in the Ozarks can skinny up the deer until the acorns fall. Will have to try that Purina when I leave Alaska and move back to Missouri in a few years. (Ok, time to get back to caribou and moose.)


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

tarbe...you have to get farther off the road than that....get them coming from the bedding area first before the baiter does....anyhow...it's really a shame how folks claim to be hunters nowadays....bait and wait...like ten days changes the whole herd feeding activities....don't kid me either. I've been hunting longer than you.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

brownegg said:


> tarbe...you have to get farther off the road than that....get them coming from the bedding area first before the baiter does....anyhow...it's really a shame how folks claim to be hunters nowadays....bait and wait...like ten days changes the whole herd feeding activities....don't kid me either. I've been hunting longer than you.


How about the most remote part of northeastern Sawyer County?

You might be surprised how far back some of these guys will haul their corn!

In four years of hunting this land, no deer have been taken near a feeder. They are not used for hunting. These deer did not get to this point by being over-exposed.


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

tarbe said:


> I am hoping my brother or son get one of the mature bucks this year.
> 
> I have owned this place 4 years and have yet to hunt it myself. I just can't get myself to pay hundreds of dollars for a license to hunt deer on my own land.




well good luck, and keep us posted. would love to know how it turned out this season


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it is illegal to use any feeder that automatically distributes feed , mechanically or by gravity , basically any thing they consider automatic which is anything that doesn't require you out there any time you want to add bait , they we are limited to 2 gallons it can not be placed out before 00:00 hours September 1 and must be removed by the end of the last day of deer season


and this is only in the northern half of the state all counties in the south feeding is prohibited year round 


you can have feed plots grown in place 

but no bait

http://dnr.wi.gov/files/PDF/pubs/wm/WM0431.pdf they changed a lot of things this year the hole zone structure is different we now have 4 zones and some metro , instead of more than 81

by the way yesterday started sales of doe tags for north
today is central , tomorrow is south and Thursday is all remaining


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> and this is only in the northern half of the state all counties in the south feeding is prohibited year round
> 
> 
> you can have feed plots grown in place
> ...


This got me to wondering....how is the deer herd in the old CWD hot zone?

Didn't they try to kill every deer possible in the Mt Horeb area? Back to normal now?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

tarbe said:


> This got me to wondering....how is the deer herd in the old CWD hot zone?
> 
> Didn't they try to kill every deer possible in the Mt Horeb area? Back to normal now?


they may have tried but there are so many places in that pocket where it started west of Madison that won't be hunted , didn't get hunted lots of Madison people out that way now , who like to watch the deer , then complain when they eat the flowers and shrubs. they are funny to hear call into garden talk radio show , asking ways to discourage deer from their shrubs and gardens 

CHootem , you gots to Choootemm then they don't eat nothing no more

what they did succeeded in was a buffer of almost over hunted farm land around a bunch of that mess

i think it got to it's sparsest about 3 years ago down here then people decided maybe they didn't need to fill so many free doe tags , even road kills were seeming few and far between but I am starting to see more deer and more car kills , but nothing like it used to be , if we didn't see a new one every day in the fall , usually 2-3 we must not have been looking


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Sub-Urban deer, Bay Village, Ohio labor day 2014*


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

A game preserve in the north eastern tip of our county in northeaster MO introduced CWD infected deer a few years ago. :grit:gre:. I have to give MO dept of conservation credit. They jumped on the problem with both feet and fists at the ready. They did a cull of all the deer and red stag on the preserve, did an out of season hunt and tested all the animals that were harvested. CWD was found in the wild population so they did another special culling of wild deer around the danger zone and put new laws into place. No feeding of wild deer and they removed the four point rule on bucks. This last year I read where something like 2200 deer in the affected counties were tested after last years hunt. No CWD was detected. HOORAY!! The problem now is that we had blue tongue infect the deer last year because of the drought so the population is down. The last time we checked the game camera the only thing we saw were raccoons. But we are seeing hoof prints on our trails, both adult and fawn so they are out there, and we are finding rubs. 

It's good to see some fat and sassy bucks. Wish we could put up a feeder like that one.


----------

